# Angelfish... Fighting or Mating?



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Just use a human analogy and it'll make sense...in other words...they're probably a couple!


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

It definately means they are growing up. 

But are those two a pair? experiences differ. 

I've probably had 15 pairs of angels and never had a couple lip-lock or posture at each other like that. 

I have had two males fighting over a teritory or the afections of a female ready to spawn do what you are describing. 

Other people have experienced the complete opposite and have only witnessed the behavior between a pair. 

Either way, they're P.O.ed at each other. Is it a little lovers spat or are they rivals? Who knows. Keep an eye out for eggs and you'll find out.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, these two have been nearly inseperable since I could start to tell the difference between each of the 5 angels in my tank. They happen to be the only two with red eyes, which I think is really cool... But I've never taken that to mean that one is a guy and the other is a girl... they just don't seem to like any of the other angelfish in my tank... at all. but last night really threw me off guard, as they suddenly started doing this wierd lip lock thing, for the first time ever. Now I'm hoping that I get the 20gallon they had at a raffel at my lfs last weekend...


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

If they both spend time pecking at a surface to clean it, then you know they're serious!


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

nah, they haven't done that yet... I've been watching. maybe they're fighting over which surface to use!


----------



## Rhea (May 29, 2006)

My angels do lip-lock when fighting, they face each other, colour up and kind of flick their fins (sorry, can't think of a better word) then if one doesn't back down the lip-locking starts.


----------



## Cwickham (Feb 23, 2007)

i would definalty say fighting... if they pair they are usualy peaceful


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

would this possibly be a response to the one finally growing bigger than the other? and now he/she is proving dominance? I saw them sizing each other up today, but no fighting since that one time...


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

well, when my tiger barbs mouth butt and swim around each other quickly and in tight circles, I've always thought they were fighting for dominance... especially since they are all males.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

It's still hard to tell. I would think that if you had a small group of them in the tank and the 2 have pretty much stayed close together, they could be paired. But they could have not tolerated each other anymore and just started fighting. The best thing is just to watch them the next few days/weeks if they stop doing it. I would also place a piece of slate in the tank in the area the 2 stay around the most.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

They're actually starting to clean one leaf of a crypt - granted, only one will do it at a time, and sometimes one will say, "You're doing it all wrong!" and chase the other away and start doing it him/herself... I've a feeling that if they start mating, it's going to be a rough relationship.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Dang, that sucks. You have a perfectionist discus. LOL


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

Angelfish, but yeah. A**l retentive little buggers. I hope that's not against forum rules to say.. I'll bleep it out. There. if you know what it means, then you know it's not a curse either.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

i think that might be fighting...but you never know???


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

it would be a crying shame if I just happen to have 5 males in the tank. *sigh*


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

No, I've never seen two males peck at a slate in a tank without a girl. And new pairs take a little while to get the hang of it. They'll bicker a little about the right spot and the right method- sometimes I can almost hear them thinking- No No No! That's all wrong. Don't do it like that! Do it like THIS! I think they're just nervous about their "first time" and all. 

but after their third of fouth spawn things will start to run really smoothly.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

aaawwwww! they're such cute little worrywarts... lucky for them, the leopard cactus pleco stays on the other side of the tank. I think he'd eat their eggs if they laid any.


----------

